# 5" Double Wall Recessed Housing



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

I am about to start a job which will have closed cell spray foam applied in the second floor ceiling joist space .Typically we use a line voltage 5" IC / AT rated can for standard insulation or open cell . I would like to use a 5" housing with the additional outside box (double wall ) so that I can have J Box access and height adjustment as well . I can find 4" and 6" applications . Can anyone recommend a make and model for 5" ? Or is there a field solution? If a double wall 5" line voltage can is not made I was thinking of using the usual IC/AT housing and wrapping with unfaced fiberglass mat so there would be a buffer between the closed cell and housing hopefully allowing J box access/adjustment /removal of can .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

yankeewired said:


> I am about to start a job which will have closed cell spray foam applied in the second floor ceiling joist space .Typically we use a line voltage 5" IC / AT rated can for standard insulation or open cell . I would like to use a 5" housing with the additional outside box (double wall ) so that I can have J Box access and height adjustment as well . I can find 4" and 6" applications . Can anyone recommend a make and model for 5" ? Or is there a field solution? If a double wall 5" line voltage can is not made I was thinking of using the usual IC/AT housing and wrapping with unfaced fiberglass mat so there would be a buffer between the closed cell and housing hopefully allowing J box access/adjustment /removal of can .



Try this.http://www.lumens.com/5-line-voltage-ic-housing-by-juno-lighting/uu463388/product


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

yankeewired said:


> I am about to start a job which will have closed cell spray foam applied in the second floor ceiling joist space .Typically we use a line voltage 5" IC / AT rated can for standard insulation or open cell . I would like to use a 5" housing with the additional outside box (double wall ) so that I can have J Box access and height adjustment as well . I can find 4" and 6" applications . Can anyone recommend a make and model for 5" ? Or is there a field solution? If a double wall 5" line voltage can is not made I was thinking of using the usual IC/AT housing and wrapping with unfaced fiberglass mat so there would be a buffer between the closed cell and housing hopefully allowing J box access/adjustment /removal of can .


If they are using foam insulation you shouldn't need to use any type of different can then you normally use (except you could go non IC), the foam is sprayed above where your cans will be, its not going to hold your cans in or prevent you access if anything your access should be better. The foam insulation is sprayed on the bottom of the roof so it sould be well above your cans and aleast a few inches above your cans even on a flat roof house.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yankeewired said:


> I am about to start a job which will have closed cell spray foam applied in the second floor ceiling joist space .Typically we use a line voltage 5" IC / AT rated can for standard insulation or open cell . I would like to use a 5" housing with the additional outside box (double wall ) so that I can have J Box access and height adjustment as well . I can find 4" and 6" applications . Can anyone recommend a make and model for 5" ? Or is there a field solution? If a double wall 5" line voltage can is not made I was thinking of using the usual IC/AT housing and wrapping with unfaced fiberglass mat so there would be a buffer between the closed cell and housing hopefully allowing J box access/adjustment /removal of can .


great avatar. Loved that movie (the original)


----------

